# Lagerwechsel 951, Hinterbau schwergängig



## Mettwurst82 (21. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe an meinem 951 Lager gewechselt. Und zwar lediglich im Lowerlink am Hinterbau. Die am Hauptrahmen sind noch in Ordnung. Ich habe folgende Lager verbaut:

http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/s7902-Schraegkugellager-15x28x7

Die originalen 7902 Enduro-Lager sind irgendwie nicht zu bekommen, aber die da sollten ja auch passen.
Die alten Lager gingen auch prima raus und die neuen genauso prima rein. Sie sitzen auch komplett drin und alles sieht so aus wie vorher.
Mein 951 ist aus 2013 kurz vor dem Modellwechsel zum EVO, also noch 26". Die Konstruktion des Lower-Link entspricht aber genau der des EVO. Also zwei Bolzen, die mit einer Schraube und Konus gesichert werden.
Ich habe von Intense die Anleitung des EVO erhalten mit der Aussage, dass alle angegebenen Drehmomente auch für meinen Rahmen gelten, was ja auch Sinn macht, da identische Konstruktion. 
Wenn ich jetzt die beiden Bolzen im Lower-Link wie angegeben mit 7 Nm anziehe, dreht sich das Gelenk am Hinterbau nur mit starkem Kraftaufwand, das am Rahmen deutlich leichter, aber auch eher hakelig anstatt fluffig frei.
Das macht mich etwas stutzig. Am Hauptrahmen habe ich die Lager ja gar nicht gewechselt und trotzdem läuft es mit den angegebenen 7 Nm nicht richtig frei (habe zwei Drehmomentschlüssel ausprobiert).
Am Hinterbau, wo die neuen Lager drin sind, macht es mich noch mehr stutzig. Was mir bei Demontage aufgefallen ist: Der Bolzen hatte nie und nimmer 7 Nm. Er lies sich nach Entfernen der Sicherungsschraube sehr leicht lösen. Deutlich leichter als der Bolzen am Hauptrahmen.
Meine Vermutung: Derjenige, der den Rahmen ursprünglich montiert hat, hatte das gleiche Problem und deswegen den Bolzen nicht mit den vollen 7 Nm angezogen, sondern vermutlich deutlich darunter.
Meine Frage an die Erfahrenen(!): Macht das Sinn? Kann man das machen? Wie weit geht man da? Wie frei soll das Lager laufen? Reichen Loctite blau und die 14 Nm der Sicherungsschraube um ein Lösen des Bolzen zu verhindern?
Bin grade etwas ratlos.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2014)

Aussage Intense:

Hi Tobi,

I do recommend sticking with the recommended torque values, which may just require that the bearings break in a bit while they are still new. You can run just slightly lower torque if you feel that it frees up the bearing a bit, just make sure that it is secure enough to not come loose while riding. Let me know your thoughts.

Thank you,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (25. November 2014)

Ich denke nicht dass ein niedriger Drehmoment langt. Im Normalfall bewegt sich der Hinterbau geschmeidig aber schon mit etwas Widerstand.

Ein paar Sachen zum checken:
Hatte der Hinterbau Spannung als Du ihn zerlegt hast?
Lager gerade eingepresst?
Unterlegscheiben alle richtig verbaut?

Du kannst die ersten zwei Punkte testen indem Du nur das untere Gelenk verbaust und schaust ob das leichtgängig ist und dann nur das obere Gelenk. Wenn die separat leichtgängig sind dann ist irgendwas schräg/verzogen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. November 2014)

Beim Zerlegen ist mir keine Spannung aufgefallen. Lediglich, dass der Bolzen des unteren Gelenks sehr leicht zu lösen war.
Die Schwergängigkeit ist direkt nach Montage des unteren Gelenks vorhanden, auch wenn sonst noch nichts montiert ist. Nach Montage des kompletten Hinterbaus ist die Schwergängigkeit deutlich niedriger. Es fällt dann eigentlich gar nicht mehr so auf. Es ist zwar nicht absolut leichtgängig, aber der Widerstand ist auch nicht mehr so besonders hoch, aber doch vorhanden.
Die Lager sind gerade und vollständig eingepresst und die Scheiben auch alle richtig verbaut (nach Anleitung mit Explosionszeichnung etc.).
Ich habe nach Rücksprache mit Sam jetzt alles mit den vorgeschriebenen Drehmomenten angezogen, werde das ganze noch neu fetten und dann nach dem ersten Einsatz nächste Saison noch mals prüfen.


----------



## castolin (30. November 2014)

Santa Cruz verwendet die gleichen Lager und das gleiche VPP System. Siehe hier http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en/us/node/514
Habe mich bei meinem Tracer 275 an die Werte von Santa CRUZ gehalten. 7NM ist definitif zu viel als Vorspannkraft für die Schrägkugellager, da blockiert das Lager und wird die Last nicht lange vertragen. Dass sich ein Lager erst einlaufen muss ist mir auch neu....
4 Nm (35lbs/inch) reichen völlig. Die Vorspannkraft dient dem Einstellen der "Lagerluft" und diese Lagerluft muss auch vorhanden sein und bleiben.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Dezember 2014)

Dass es das gleiche System ist, wusste ich schon. Steht ja sogar drauf . Trotzdem: Welch rettende Antwort! Vielen Dank! 
Traurig, dass Intense selbst nicht dazu in der Lage ist. Mal sehen was Sam zu dem Video sagt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. Dezember 2014)

Auch bei 4 Nm läuft es nicht ganz frei bei mir. Weniger lässt sich aber auch nicht einstellen an meinem Drehmomentschlüssel. Aber das ist mir jetzt egal. Werde es so anziehen, dass es frei läuft und kein seitliches Spiel hat. Da scheint es ja drauf anzukommen. Loctite blau drauf und die Konusschraube mit regulärem Drehmoment anziehen, denke dann sollte es laufen.


----------



## castolin (3. Dezember 2014)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Auch bei 4 Nm läuft es nicht ganz frei bei mir. Weniger lässt sich aber auch nicht einstellen an meinem Drehmomentschlüssel. Aber das ist mir jetzt egal. Werde es so anziehen, dass es frei läuft und kein seitliches Spiel hat. Da scheint es ja drauf anzukommen. Loctite blau drauf und die Konusschraube mit regulärem Drehmoment anziehen, denke dann sollte es laufen.



Keine Bange, das wird schon hinhauen


----------

